# Europei under 21. Calendario completo, tv Rai 1 e Rai Sport



## Tifo'o (5 Giugno 2015)

L'Italia 21 dovrà giocare l'euro 21 in Repubblica Ceca. I gruppi sono due. Mancherà la Spagna, campione in carica che ha battuto l'Italia nell'ultima edizione a Israele. Ricordiamo che chi passa i gruppi, accederà automaticamente alle olimpiadi a Rio 2016. Di seguito il calendario completo.

*Gruppo 1
*
Rep. Ceca 
Germania 
Danimarca 
Serbia 

17 giugno 2015, ore 18:00 Rep. Ceca – Danimarca 
17 giugno 2015, ore 20:45 Germania – Serbia 

20 giugno 2015, ore 18:00 Serbia – Rep. Ceca 
20 giugno 2015, ore 20:45 Germania – Danimarca 

23 giugno 2015, ore 20:45 Rep. Ceca – Germania 
23 giugno 2015, ore 20:45 Danimarca – Serbia 

*Gruppo 2
*
Inghilterra
*Italia *
Portogallo 
Svezia 

18 giugno 2015, ore 18:00 Italia – Svezia 
18 giugno 2015, ore 20:45 Inghilterra – Portogallo 

21 giugno 2015, ore 18:00 Svezia – Inghilterra 
21 giugno 2015, ore 20:45 Italia – Portogallo 

24 giugno 2015, ore 20:45 Inghilterra – Italia 
24 giugno 2015, ore 20:45 Portogallo – Svezia

*Dove vedere le partite in tv?
*
Su Rai 1 si potrà vedere le partite dell'Italia
Mentre su Rai Sport tutte le altre partite in diretta ed esclusiva.


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Giugno 2015)

Direi che Italia e Germania possono solo perderla questa competizione.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Direi che Italia e Germania possono solo perderla questa competizione.



L'Italia non è niente male, però non è neanche stratosferica. Già altre volte abbiamo avuto squadre anche più forti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2015)

Dite italia tra le favorite? Chi vedete tra i nostri dei possibili campioni?


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Dite italia tra le favorite? Chi vedete tra i nostri dei possibili campioni?



Secondo me campione campione nessuno ma qualcuno che può diventare bravo sono Rugani, forse Roamgnoli (anche se non sono convinto), Verre, Berardi, e poi Sturaro che tecnicamente non è talentuoso ma nella juve ha saputo starci.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me campione campione nessuno ma qualcuno che può diventare bravo sono Rugani, forse Roamgnoli (anche se non sono convinto), Verre, Berardi, e poi Sturaro che tecnicamente non è talentuoso ma nella juve ha saputo starci.



Per campione io intendo anche uno alla De Rossi eh ahah


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Giugno 2015)

Forza azzurrini! Berardi farà un ottimo europeo secondo me.


----------



## martinmilan (15 Giugno 2015)

secondo me bernardeschi sturaro rugani romagnoli berardi hanno un bel futuro....poi ci sono i baselli belotti e viviani che possono far bene.


----------



## Sanchez (15 Giugno 2015)

Solo io aspetto sempre con ansia di gustarmi le partite degli azzurrini rispetto alla Nazionale maggiore della quale non mi frega nulla?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2015)

*Alle 18 la partita inaugurale tra Rep Ceca e Danimarca, in diretta su rai sport. *


----------



## robs91 (17 Giugno 2015)

Portogallo Inghilterra e Germania le favorite IMHO.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2015)

Fortissimo Højbjerg... da prendere al volo..


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Giugno 2015)

*Tra poco,alle ore 18.00, è il turno dell'Italia contro la Svezia.*


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Giugno 2015)

Italia :BARDI ZAPPACOSTA BIANCHETTI RUGANI SABELLI STURARO VIVIANI BASELLI BERARDI BELOTTI BATTOCCHIO


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Italia :BARDI ZAPPACOSTA BIANCHETTI RUGANI SABELLI STURARO VIVIANI BASELLI BERARDI BELOTTI BATTOCCHIO



Posso dire che trovo assurdo che 2 come romagnoli e cataldi protagonisti in serie A facciano panchina a gente che gioca nello spezia nel latina e squadre del genere..


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Posso dire che trovo assurdo che 2 come romagnoli e cataldi protagonisti in serie A facciano panchina a gente che gioca nello spezia nel latina e squadre del genere..


Quelli non li conosco proprio, ma direi che sì, è assurdo che Romagnoli e Cataldi non siano titolari.
Italia, comunque, abbastanza deludente.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Giugno 2015)

Boh a me non sembra proprio un granchè, neanche come uomini.


----------



## Dany20 (18 Giugno 2015)

Sturaro.


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Giugno 2015)

Pollo Sturaro.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Giugno 2015)

Pollo? No ********...e ora pure rigore per la Svezia...


----------



## Dany20 (18 Giugno 2015)

Ma mettesse Romagnoli.


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Giugno 2015)

Fallo di Bardi in area, rigore per la Svezia 
Troppo ingenui.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (18 Giugno 2015)

Squadra senza attributi...sconfitta meritata finora


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Giugno 2015)

Che somari. Abbiamo dominato nel primo tempo e ora ci troviamo addirittura sotto.


----------



## Dany20 (18 Giugno 2015)

Non siamo scarsi ma c'è da dire che non siamo fortissimi. Nessuno fa la differenza. Mi aspettavo di più da Berardi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Giugno 2015)

Ce la farà Di Biagio a compiere l'impresa di farsi buttar fuori? Se continua a schierare giocatorini di Serie B tenendo in panchina gente che ben figura in Serie A ha ottime chance


----------



## Dany20 (18 Giugno 2015)

Cominciamo in salita. Ma mi chiedo perché non mette titolare Romagnoli?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Giugno 2015)

Sarebbe stato bellissimo anche con Verratti, De Sciglio, El Shaarawy, Soriano, Bertolacci.


----------



## Albijol (18 Giugno 2015)

Ecco cosa succede se dai l'Under 21 al solito raccomandato incompetente intertriste in panchina.


----------



## juventino (18 Giugno 2015)

Ma come si fa a buttarsi via così? Assurdo.


----------



## robs91 (18 Giugno 2015)

Siamo praticamente già fuori....


----------



## Aragorn (18 Giugno 2015)

È dai tempi di Gentile (2006) che non azzeccano la scelta del commissario tecnico.


----------



## Dexter (18 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ce la farà Di Biagio a compiere l'impresa di farsi buttar fuori? Se continua a schierare giocatorini di Serie B tenendo in panchina gente che ben figura in Serie A ha ottime chance



Assurde davvero certe scelte. Io mi chiedo quante partite guardino i CT. Lo stesso Conte che panchina Bonaventura per Soriano o Bertolacci. Per me sta gente vede Juve-Milan, er derby di Roma e Roma-Juve, fine.


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Giugno 2015)

Al di là delle scelte tattiche e dei giocatori, 'sta squadra ha dimostrato un'ingenuità pazzesca.
Non si può perdere una partita quando al 30esimo erano sull'1-0 ed anche in vantaggio numerico...
Polli, spero sia da lezione per le prossime partite.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Giugno 2015)

Romagnoli non gioca perchè è un 95 è come se esistesse una gerarchia in base all'età,bianchetti è 93 e allora gioca lui senza tener conto che il primo ha giocato in serie a con la samp ad alto livello il secondo in serie b con lo spezia,se si continua con questi ragionamenti non andiamo lontano,solita mentalità italiana.


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Romagnoli non gioca perchè è un 95 è come se esistesse una gerarchia in base all'età,bianchetti è 93 e allora gioca lui senza tener conto che il primo ha giocato in serie a con la samp ad alto livello il secondo in serie b con lo spezia,se si continua con questi ragionamenti non andiamo lontano,solita mentalità italiana.


Voglio sperare che ragionamenti del genere non vengano fatti...
Altrimenti, tra i convocati avremmo avuto anche i vari De Sciglio ed El Sharaawy. Non credo che Conte non ne avrebbe potuto fare a meno.


----------



## Aron (19 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Voglio sperare che ragionamenti del genere non vengano fatti...
> Altrimenti, tra i convocati avremmo avuto anche i vari De Sciglio ed El Sharaawy. Non credo che Conte non ne avrebbe potuto fare a meno.



Li fanno, li fanno.
La FIGC ha fatto anche la scelleratezza di andare alle Olimpiadi senza fuori quota perchè era una mancanza di rispetto verso gli under 21 che avevano raggiunto la qualificazione. E quando si portano i fuori quota, sono quasi sempre dei giocatori di seconda o terza fascia.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Li fanno, li fanno.
> La FIGC ha fatto anche la scelleratezza di andare alle Olimpiadi senza fuori quota perchè era una mancanza di rispetto verso gli under 21 che avevano raggiunto la qualificazione. E quando si portano i fuori quota, sono quasi sempre dei giocatori di seconda o terza fascia.


Andiamo bene 
Per quanto riguarda le olimpiadi, ricordo che nel 2004 vennero convocati Pirlo, Pelizzoli e non so chi altro come terzo, proprio perché avevano fatto parte del gruppo che si era qualificato, o una roba simile.
Per me è una discreta schifezza, è come dire che un giocatore che esplode nell'ultima stagione non può essere convocato per modniali/europei perché non si è fatto le qualificazioni, bella roba. 
Però ad Euro 2012 ci saremmo risparmiati Giaccherinho


----------



## Schism75 (21 Giugno 2015)

Stasera partita sfortunata. La squadra é molto buona. Però abbiamo un grave difetto generazionale. Non ci sono più punte in Italia. Gente che segna a raffica. Niente. Non ci sono più nemmeno fantasisti.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Stasera partita sfortunata. La squadra é molto buona. Però abbiamo un grave difetto generazionale. Non ci sono più punte in Italia. Gente che segna a raffica. Niente. Non ci sono più nemmeno fantasisti.



Ma neanche mediani di spessore.

Gli unici che sembrano davvero bravi sono Rugani e Berardi. Il resto poca roba secondo me.


----------



## pandoL (21 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Stasera partita sfortunata. La squadra é molto buona. Però abbiamo un grave difetto generazionale. Non ci sono più punte in Italia. Gente che segna a raffica. Niente. Non ci sono più nemmeno fantasisti.



Concordo in pieno.. Il reparto difensivo è davvero ottimo, mentre in attacco se aspettiamo che il gallo Belotti la butti dentro....


----------



## Schism75 (21 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma neanche mediani di spessore.
> 
> Gli unici che sembrano davvero bravi sono Rugani e Berardi. Il resto poca roba secondo me.



Romagnoli, Cataldi, zappacosta e crisetieg(o come si scrive lui) non so non male dai. Anche Baselli se riesce a maturare non é male. Berardi per esempio, segna solo contro il Milan. Il problema grosso é che proprio ti mancano i giocatori che la buttano dentro. Ventola e Comandini erano 100 volte superiori a questi qui.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Romagnoli, Cataldi, zappacosta e crisetieg(o come si scrive lui) non so non male dai. Anche Baselli se riesce a maturare non é male. Berardi per esempio, segna solo contro il Milan. Il problema grosso é che proprio ti mancano i giocatori che la buttano dentro. Ventola e Comandini erano 100 volte superiori a questi qui.



Mah, tutti bravini ma nessuno mi dà l'idea che possa diventare un fuoriclasse. Anche Zappacosta non è male come qualità ma non diventerà neanche lui Cafù.


----------



## pandoL (21 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah, tutti bravini ma nessuno mi dà l'idea che possa diventare un fuoriclasse. Anche Zappacosta non è male come qualità ma non diventerà neanche lui Cafù.


Però a differenza di altri sul fondo ci arriva ed il traversone al 90 % dei casi arriva a destinazione


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Giugno 2015)

pandoL ha scritto:


> Però a differenza di altri sul fondo ci arriva ed il traversone al 90 % dei casi arriva a destinazione



Sì infatti non è male, però deve migliorare in difesa ancora.


----------



## Dexter (21 Giugno 2015)

Vabè dai giochiamo con gente scarsissima, ho amici più forti di Trotta e tanti altri della rosa (raccomandatissimi),che giocano in Serie D...

potenzialmente la formazione potrebbe essere:

Perin
Zappacosta Romagnoli Rugani De Sciglio
Verratti Cataldi
Berardi Insigne El Shaarawy
?


----------



## davoreb (22 Giugno 2015)

Che presunzione da parte di di Biagio.

Bisognava portare almeno Verratti ed Elsha e si poteva provare a vincerlo invece si rischia di non fare neanche le olimpiadi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Giugno 2015)

Raga ma il cambio Viviani Belotti e da ricovero, a momenti la perdevano, ha fatti schiacciare la squadra tutta all indietro, è stato un assedio dopo..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Giugno 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Raga ma il cambio Viviani Belotti e da ricovero, a momenti la perdevano, ha fatti schiacciare la squadra tutta all indietro, è stato un assedio dopo..



Infatti non volevo crederci...invece di buttare dentro un attaccante.

Ma perché non ha chiamato Verratti, El Shaarawy, De Sciglio, Bertolacci, Soriano?


----------



## Schism75 (22 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vabè dai giochiamo con gente scarsissima, ho amici più forti di Trotta e tanti altri della rosa (raccomandatissimi),che giocano in Serie D...
> 
> potenzialmente la formazione potrebbe essere:
> 
> ...



Perin
Zappacosta Romagnoli Rugani De Sciglio
Verratti Cataldi
Berardi(El Shaarawy) Saponara Insigne (El Shaarawy)
Gabbiadini


----------



## Dexter (23 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Perin
> Zappacosta Romagnoli Rugani De Sciglio
> Verratti Cataldi
> Berardi(El Shaarawy) Saponara Insigne (El Shaarawy)
> Gabbiadini


Gabbiadini e Saponara sono '91


----------



## Schism75 (23 Giugno 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Gabbiadini e Saponara sono '91



Ah pensavo fosse una proiezione futura sulla nazionale maggiore.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2015)

*Intanto Germania e Danimarca alle semifinali e strappano un biglietto per le olimpiadi. Danimarca classificata come prima.*


----------



## Gre-No-Li (24 Giugno 2015)

La possibilità di biscotto c'è, ma è rischiosa per la Svezia. Con il pari farebbe fuori l'Italia, ma non l'Inghilterra, se questa pareggiasse o vincesse con l'Italia. Quindi la Svezia o spera in una vittoria italiana o se la deve giocare con il Portogallo...


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2015)

Italia conduce per ora 2-0 gol di Belotti e Benassi..tuttavia, per ora, gol inutili visto che il Porogallo sta pareggiando


----------



## smallball (24 Giugno 2015)

grande italia per ora


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Giugno 2015)

Il 2-0 mette al sicuro la Svezia. Finirá 0-0, sicuro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2015)

Finalmente bella Italia,peccato che gli altri possono biscottare in tutta tranquillità.


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Giugno 2015)

Spero che l'Inghilterra faccia gol, cosí per allarmare i svedesi che altrimenti biscottano senza rischiare nulla.


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2015)

Si va a casa.


----------



## smallball (24 Giugno 2015)

biscotto in arrivo


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> biscotto in arrivo



Già confezionato.


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Giugno 2015)

Se all'80. quelli stanno ancora 0-0 farei fare due gol all'Inghilterra, cosí passano loro e la Svezia va fuori. 



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Già confezionato.


In ogni caso é colpa nostra, anzi di Di Biagio che ha sbagliato completamente la formazione contro la Svezia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Giugno 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Il 2-0 mette al sicuro la Svezia. Finirá 0-0, sicuro.



infatti, ormai è fatta


----------



## Blu71 (24 Giugno 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Il 2-0 mette al sicuro la Svezia. Finirá 0-0, sicuro.



A questo punto l'Italia dovrebbe far segnare 3 gol all'Inghilterra...per ripagare la Svezia.


----------



## juventino (24 Giugno 2015)

È davvero frustrante uscire così. Avevamo tutte le carte in regole per vincerlo quest'Europeo, ma purtroppo sono bastati quei pochi minuti di follia a condannarci.


----------



## davoreb (24 Giugno 2015)

Io guardo questa U21 e penso a cosa poteva essere con Verratti ed Elshaarawy, volendo anche De Sciglio.

Si poteva vincere un europeo (almeno essere i favoriti) ed anche in ottica futura avevi giocatori che almeno hanno vinto qualcosa in nazionale anche se giovanile.


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Giugno 2015)

Rigore non fischiato ai portoghesi. Ora ci si mette pure l'arbitro...


----------



## chicagousait (24 Giugno 2015)

Biscotto o nn biscotto degli svedesi (chissà perchè ci stanno sempre loro di mezzo) la colpa è nostra per questa quasi sicura eliminazione


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Giugno 2015)

L'Italietta paga l'eccessiva ingenuità mostrata nella prima gara, peccato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2015)

Prima ci hanno eliminato i grandi biscottando e adesso ci elimineranno i piccoli biscottando... guarda un po' i casi della vita


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Giugno 2015)

goooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## chicagousait (24 Giugno 2015)

Dai che forse il biscotto gli va di traverso


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2015)

Portogallo


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Giugno 2015)

Portogallo in vantaggio, lol.
Ora mi aspetto un paperone dei lusitani


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Giugno 2015)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Portogallo in vantaggio, lol.
> Ora mi aspetto un paperone dei lusitani


Puó darsi, come nel 2004 che finí giusto giusto 2-2, guarda caso l'unico risultato che tagliava le gambe agli azzurri...


----------



## chicagousait (24 Giugno 2015)

Pareggio svedese


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Giugno 2015)

1-1 maledetti


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Giugno 2015)

Stupido io che non mi sono giocato l'X. Era scontatissimo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2015)

Biscotto scontatissimo, ora gli auguro di andare a casa .


----------



## Aragorn (24 Giugno 2015)

Sti svedesi sono dei biscottari di professione, sia i grandi che i piccoli


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2015)

Era ovvio, olimpiade buttata da asini.


----------



## Torros (24 Giugno 2015)

verso i minuti finali i portoghesi hanno continuato a passarsi la palla entra 3 metri senza provare minimamente ad attaccare.


----------



## prebozzio (24 Giugno 2015)

Peccato, l'Italia era una bella squadra.


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Giugno 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> verso i minuti finali i portoghesi hanno continuato a passarsi la palla entra 3 metri senza provare minimamente ad attaccare.


Mi sembra normale, che senso avrebbe avuto rischiare di essere eliminati?


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Giugno 2015)

Siamo dei polli, comunque. Abbiamo per distacco la miglior squadra del torneo.



Torros ha scritto:


> verso i minuti finali i portoghesi hanno continuato a passarsi la palla entra 3 metri senza provare minimamente ad attaccare.


Ho seguito il secondo tempo. Tutta la partita é stata cosí! uno schifo. Non si avvicinavano praticamente mai nell'area di rigore e parlo per entrambe le squadre.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2015)

La colpa è dell'Italia, altro che biscotti.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Giugno 2015)

Comunque eliminazione che ci può stare. Nel primo match giochi contro la squadra sulla carta più debole, vai in vantaggio, vai in superiorità numerica e alla fine perdi .. Non siamo in campionato dove se sbagli una partita hai altre 37 giornate per recuperare, quando giochi tornei brevi devi dare il massimo sin dall'inizio, altrimenti eventuali leggerezze rischi di pagarle molto caro.


----------



## smallball (24 Giugno 2015)

abbiamo anche buttato una probabile medaglia olimpica a Rio


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> abbiamo anche buttato una probabile medaglia olimpica a Rio



Questo europeo serviva per quello, andare a Rio e lanciare la nuova coppia centrale difensiva, fine.
Andiamo giustamente a casa con la squadra più forte, la difesa più forte (sulla carta) e il giocatore più forte (Berardi grande protagonista); in base a questo mi chiedo come Di Biagio possa essere ancora confermato.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (24 Giugno 2015)

La colpa è di di biagio che ha messo in campo una formazione senza senso nella prima partita, ma sti civili popoli del nord la smettessero di fare la morale perché mi sa che non possono insegnare proprio niente a nessuno.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (24 Giugno 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> abbiamo anche buttato una probabile medaglia olimpica a Rio



con Di Biagio in panchina non penso proprio


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Questo europeo serviva per quello, andare a Rio e lanciare la nuova coppia centrale difensiva, fine.
> Andiamo giustamente a casa con la squadra più forte, la difesa più forte (sulla carta) e il giocatore più forte (Berardi grande protagonista); in base a questo mi chiedo come Di Biagio possa essere ancora confermato.



Di Biagio a parte, forse siamo tutt'altro che forti.
Le nostre Nazionali prendono mazzate da anni, con l'unica eccezione dell'Europeo 2012.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> La colpa è di di biagio che ha messo in campo una formazione senza senso nella prima partita, ma sti civili popoli del nord la smettessero di fare la morale perché mi sa che non possono insegnare proprio niente a nessuno.



tra biscotti e partite vendute per soldi ci passa un oceano


----------



## DannySa (24 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di Biagio a parte, forse siamo tutt'altro che forti.
> Le nostre Nazionali prendono mazzate da anni, con l'unica eccezione dell'Europeo 2012.



Due anni fa siamo arrivati in finale.


----------



## MissRossonera (24 Giugno 2015)

La verità è che hanno sprecato la prima partita,buttata proprio,e in un torneo così non te lo puoi permettere.Dispiace,ma che gli serva da lezione per dare il 1000% ad ogni partita. Detto ciò Di Biagio al momento non mi convince.


----------



## Renegade (25 Giugno 2015)

L'Under21 è almeno due-tre spanne sopra la Nazionale Maggiore. Eliminazione scandalosa e al limite dell'incredibile. Se in panchina ci fosse stato un altro tecnico sarebbe finita diversamente. Di Biagio altri non è che uno alla Brocchi/Inzaghi/Stramaccioni. Nel calcio o sei tagliato per fare l'allenatore o non lo sei. Non ci sono vie di mezzo. Di Biagio non lo è.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2015)

Portogallo sta asfaltando la Germania per 4-0. Pazzesco, l'Italia era la rosa migliore.. hanno buttato via un europeo


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Portogallo sta asfaltando la Germania per 4-0. Pazzesco, l'Italia era la rosa migliore.. hanno buttato via un europeo



Pazzesco. Impresa di Di Biagio.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Impresa di Di Biagio.



Ma come hanno fatto a perdere contro sti scarsoni svedesi, che staserà sarà asfaltata dalla Danimarca


----------



## robs91 (27 Giugno 2015)

PortogalloBernardo SilvaWilliam


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma come hanno fatto a perdere contro sti scarsoni svedesi, che staserà sarà asfaltata dalla Danimarca


----------



## ralf (30 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> PortogalloBernardo SilvaWilliam



William Cavalho has played the most passes of any player in the U21 Euros(284), with a success rate at 88%


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Giugno 2015)

Svezia campione. Pazzesco


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Giugno 2015)

svezia campione, godo perché così il portogallo impara a farli pareggiare all'89' ai gironi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2015)

Sarebbe bastato non perdere la prima di girone, anche pareggiandola, per cambiare la storia di questa competizione. 
La Svezia deve ringraziare l'Italia ma soprattutto il Portogallo per questo successo.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Giugno 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> svezia campione, godo perché così il portogallo impara a farli pareggiare all'89' ai gironi



Esatto. Godo. Certo l'Italia ha buttato via una coppa


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Giugno 2015)

in generale portogallo negato quando becca in finale una squadra che poteva eliminare nel girone... ricordo euro 2004 con la grecia perse addirittura due volte (e in casa)


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Giugno 2015)

Comunque questa competizione era davvero in tasca per l'italia..non riesco a capire come hanno fatto a perdere quella partita contro la Svezia.. bastava pareggiarla. Tra nazionale maggiore ed under 21

Euro 2004 l'Italia ha buttato via un europeo

1990 un mondiale

2000 un europeo in finale

Penso che questo sia quello più facile, perché non c'erano avversari degni..


----------



## DannySa (1 Luglio 2015)

Mamma mia che tristezza, ha vinto una squadra tra le più scarse ai nastri di partenza.
L'Italia questo europeo lo poteva stravincere, lo ha dimostrato la partita contro l'Inghilterra in cui una squadra come quella inglese aveva tutti i mezzi per arrivare in fondo ma è stata schiantata senza troppi problemi.
Ringraziassero Sturarsson.


----------

